

Key Habits of Effective Leaders - jkaljundi
http://blog.weekdone.com/key-habits-of-effective-executives/

======
tempestn
FYI, your right sidebar overlaps the footer when you scroll down.

~~~
jkaljundi
Thanks, fixing it as we speak! Sorry!

